# Getting protein during stimming



## kazzzee (Jul 29, 2014)

There may already be a page about this but I was thinking a list of ways to get extra protein when stimming might be useful.

Protein is important because it's one of the building blocks needed to create those  eggs  

I start stimming next Friday and a friend told  me to get the protein balls you can buy in most supermarkets (and Holland and Barratt). The only problem for me is I'm intolerant of gluten and milk and don't get on with oats either. And all these protein balls have dairy and most have oats in them! 

So I've been looking for alternatives. I've been mixing spirulina or chlorella in a smoothie and having that for breakfast. And I've been eating lots of fish and eggs. Any other ways to increase protein everyone else swears by? 

Also, do you think it's ok to carry on with the spirulina in stimming - I can't see why not but I know you have to be careful about supplements.


----------



## MrsPG (Apr 7, 2012)

I'm gluten intollerant too but I'm ok with lactose so I've been having a lot of cheese and thick greek yoghurt which is obviously no use to you. My husband has bought me a protein desert to "top up" with and that is gluten free. I'll try to find a link for you. 
Last time we did ivf we had 100%fertalisation rate and whilst there will obviously be other factors involved I think high protein definitely helped. X


----------



## MrsPG (Apr 7, 2012)

http://uk.usn-sport.com/en/protein-dessert

It's this one. It's gluten and lactose free, just checked.

Other than that chicken breast is very good. You've already mentioned eggs. I aim for 70g protein a day.

This post contains an unconfirmed link/information and readers are reminded that FertilityFriends.co.uk or its owners are not responsible for the content of external internet sites


----------



## kazzzee (Jul 29, 2014)

Thanks *mrspg* I'll try that


----------



## Molly99 (Apr 16, 2012)

Even though you eat meat, it might be handy to have a google at vegan trying to conceive / pregnancy websites.  They have lots of advice on high protein sources.

I'm a veggie and am a little obsessed with protein now    Chia seeds are fab as is quinoa, lentils and beans etc x


----------



## mrs_X (Aug 18, 2014)

hey kazzee

i've been thinking about this lately too as my stimming is approaching.

I know you mentioned being lactose intolerant so for anyone else reading i'll mention greek yoghurt too as it is very high in protein but it has to be just greek yoghurt, not greek style yoghurt

Peanut butter is a great protein source too but i tend to buy the whole earth peanut butter as it doesn't have any rubbish added like the cheaper ones. available in most supermarekts for around £3

i've printed off lots of egg recipes and am getting ready to eat lots of fish.

i also intend to have one of these protein smoothies a day (you could replace the milk/yoghurt with almond milk)-
1 banana
20 g peanut butter
5g cocoa
150g greek yoghurt
100g milk
1-2 tsp honey


----------



## EllJay88 (Dec 10, 2014)

Hi, 

My favourite snack at the moment is a banana, cut in half lengthways, with peanut butter spread on & then put back together like a sandwich. It's a taste sensation! 

Also discovered gammon is really high. I buy the gammon rounds with the fat already removed. There's something like 20g in each one. And the salt makes you drink loads of water. It's a win win!


----------

